# Breaking news!!!!



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Paul Allen set to sell team!.



> Seattle, Wa. Paul G. Allen, co-founder of Microsoft, and the worlds 5th richest man, is selling off one of his toys. The owner of the Portland Trail Blazers and Seattle SeaHawks, is in serious discussions with Craig Marquardo. The topic? The Portland Trail Blazers.





> Sighting a diminishing fanbase and financial issues (according to Forbes, the Trail Blazers lost over 100,000,000 dollars after the 2003-2004 season) as his "main reason for selling the team" a Paul Allen spokesman said.





> Mike Barrett, the Blazers TV play-by-play man, and long time Oregon resident (and Oregon State University graduate) took the news hard.
> "It is a total shock. The first signs should've been when he folded the (WNBA) Fire. And then when he had to let go of 88 employees." Barrett paused here, and had to excuse himself from the interview.





> John Nash, the teams General Manager, didn't know if he was going to stay with the new regime.
> "I know that Mr Marquardo is the owner of Fathom Motion Picture Co., but I didn't know he was interested in buying our ball club. I'll do whatever he wants me to do, if I'm stilll with the team. I will say, if my services are not required anymore, I will miss my time with the fans of the Trail Blazers. They treated me great. "


holy crap!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is a sure sign the team is going to move too!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

ZAAA?!?!

Mixum was right.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Can't say this is a shock to me.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow I'm pretty shocked. I heard the talk that he might sell the team, but I never thought it would happen. It still needs time to sink in. And who is Mr Marquardo?


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn, Hap, you beat me to it. I was just going to post the same article.

I can't believe he's selling the team.. :grinning:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, if they even thought about moving the team...

  :heart: :no:  :dead:


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

You know Las Vegas would be a perfect city for a team. Huge and up and coming housing market, tons of tourism and lots of high rollers.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Now I feel better after reading the article.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

You know... you're right.

Great Read.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Did I get the right Link? Mine took me to "you've been lied to" .com . I think you're bored and screwing with us. My stomach was in my throat for a minute or two. I can just imagine an outsider owner moving our team to Memphis too.

Then I'd have to follow Portland Wrestling or the Portland Beavers again!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hap, you sly dog you. :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This just in: My inside sources that say that the team is probably going to move to LA.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Barrett paused here, and had to excuse himself from the interview.



That little detail made the story believable.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

wow this scared me


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAn I just saw on ESPN news that the team is considering a move to Newport so that incidents like the Dale Davis snow in , will be less likely of occuring. Apparently they will actually play there games on an interim basis at Chinook Winds casino, with Hector "Macho" Camacho as the opening event, and Mr Marquardo himself will be performing the national anthem. Michael Bolton will be performing at half time.

Try the Veal!


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

Dang you, Hap. :upset:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> MAn I just saw on ESPN news that the team is considering a move to Newport so that incidents like the Dale Davis snow in , will be less likely of occuring. Apparently they will actually play there games on an interim basis at Chinook Winds casino, with Hector "Macho" Camacho as the opening event, and Mr Marquardo himself will be performing the national anthem. Michael Bolton will be performing at half time.
> 
> Try the Veal!



It's so obvious that this team is moving to LA.

Look at the reasons:

1. It's a big market.
2. LA already is supporting 2 NBA teams! This shows that they are clearly willing to support more!
3. Players would now be more willing to sign with the team since they would be out of the rainy weather.


It's so very obvious.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

(gollum_voice)

"I'm not listening... I'm not listening..."

(whimper)

"I hate you, Hap."

(/whimper)

(stronger_gollum_voice)

"Leave now, and never come back."

"Leave now, and NEVER come BACK."

"LEAVE NOW, AND NEVER COME BACK!"

(/stronger_gollum_voice)

(/gollum_voice)

 

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

RE: Craig Marquardo.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Excellent touch Hap. A classic blast from the past. 

Those of you who've been regulars at the Oregon Baseball Campaign website will be familiar with Mr. Marquardo's work.

He came *this* close to bringing major league baseball to Portland. Oh wait....he didn't even come close. 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

And its not even April.

The use of the word "sighting" was my first clue.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Craig Marquardo - He reminds me of J.Kerry!

Nice job Hap!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Craig Marquardo - He reminds me of J.Kerry!
> 
> Nice job Hap!!!


Kerry didn't buy his purple heart on E-Bay.

http://communique.portland.or.us/03/05/shifty_baseball_angel_abandons_portland.html

If you read just one Craig Marquardo expose this summer, make it Margie Boule's recent column. Good stuff. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/margie_boule/index.ssf?/base/living/1091188970189580.xml


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Kerry didn't buy his purple heart on E-Bay.


Your right, he just lied and got it.


The Fan's interview with Marquardo was CLASSIC!!!


----------



## lie2me2 (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice try but it Isn't even written very well.

Paul allen is NOT going to sell the Blazers!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lie2me2</b>!
> Paul allen is NOT going to sell the Blazers!


Link?



PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lie2me2</b>!
> Nice try but it Isn't even written very well.


that was kind of the point.


> Paul allen is NOT going to sell the Blazers!


yes huh.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> This just in: My inside sources that say that the team is probably going to move to LA.


WTF!!!!????????


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap, you little......:evil:

I wonder if this makes it to Courtside tonight? Mike Rice is going to have breaking news!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

lol i havent heard the name marquardo since the baseball fiasco of 2002


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Man Hap, for a second there everything about this offseason made sense!!!

No wonder Paul allen hasn't said much this summer, he was selling the team!

No wonder Nash never pulled the trigger on any big deals, he wasn't even sure he had a job anymore!

Hell, for a bit I was even excited about the idea... we could get a staff that really cares about what happens to the team! Wow, what could have been. The only iffy part was them moving the team to a new city.

But NOOO, you had to let everything go back to chaos and everyone running around like chickens with their heads cut off!  

JMK


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Funny or not.... 

some mod close this thread!

if some other poster had started it, it probably would have been shut down by now


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

if this team moves PLEASE move to rochester new york


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

TheoSaysNo reaches under his bed and pulls out a small rocket launcher and tapes Haps name on the rocket. :grinning:

That was great, you really had me going, and in our current situation it was almost completely believable. You should have made your own page to go to telling everyone to keep posting like it was real.  (I don't think people go to the link until they've read what people are saying about it)


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't expect to have a leak in negotiations but, it is true, Paul is selling the team.

My company has decided to diversify and we are buying the Blazers.

Part of the agreement is that the team will be moved. Paul will pay for any fiscal ramifications of the move.

In order to have less competition with Seattle, and to make it easier for Oregonians in general to attend Blazer games, we are moving the team to Salem.

We expect a sellout every game as we will be playing in South Salem High School's gym until proper facilities have been built.

Oh, and we're renaming the team.....the Salem Bureaucrats

Gramps...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

My brother called me at work (he didn't click the link, or read any of the following posts) and said Paul Allen is selling the team. This is a good way to ruin someones day! lol:|


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GrandpaBlaze</b>!
> I didn't expect to have a leak in negotiations but, it is true, Paul is selling the team.
> 
> My company has decided to diversify and we are buying the Blazers.
> ...



Hey Gramps! Good to see you over here at bbb.
Think you'll stick around for a bit? Once the season starts maybe making some posts over here? Is the prediction game still a go??

JMK


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> My brother called me at work (he didn't click the link, or read any of the following posts) and said Paul Allen is selling the team. This is a good way to ruin someones day! lol:|


:rofl: :angel:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Prediction game is still on. Not sure if I'll host it here or ESPN. With many of the best and brightest from ESPN over here, it is making less and less sense to stay there.

Gramps...


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

please tell me its just a dream


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GrandpaBlaze</b>!
> I didn't expect to have a leak in negotiations but, it is true, Paul is selling the team.
> 
> My company has decided to diversify and we are buying the Blazers.
> ...


Rats.....I thought maybe you were going to say the Blazers were moving to Idaho! 

There is an old abandoned two-room schoolhouse near where I live that the team could use for games. I've offered it to Zalgiris, but so far no interest. Sabonis says he is building an arena of his own closer to Lithuania. Oh, well... :sigh:


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

Remember "Truth or Marquardo"?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Yep, 

War of the Worlds and Hap's Blazers sale thread. 2 examples of what happens when fiction is portrayed as reality. 

I had the window open and was prepared to jump but my daughter started crying. I decided then and there to wait. I couldn't do it in front of her. We sat down and read the link and we both recovered quickly. 

I told her thanks for saving my life but she said she loved me but was actually crying because the Blazers were moving. 

Oh well.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> please tell me its just a dream


*quick* ~ just click your heels and repeat after me......There is no place like home, there is no place like home! :laugh:


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*wow*

I just had an aneurism!! :upset:


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> if this team moves PLEASE move to rochester new york


I could still be a fan because that is where I was born!!

Rochester Trailblazers...kinda got a ring to it

But I'm happier with them staying close to home now!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

LMAO, My jaw dropped when I started to read lol

nice one hap!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

if the blazers are moved i will go on a killing spree


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> (gollum_voice)
> 
> "I'm not listening... I'm not listening..."
> ...



i agree with this guy he gets 5 stars


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Wow....

This could really suck. However, I'll still remain (happily) suspicious until I see some reliable media source compounding this rumor. If it shows up on SportsCenter, then I'll start to worry.

Additionally, I doubt Portland will move...at least not immediately. It takes a little bit of work to move a professional team...and they'd have to find a good location with facilities (don't tell me Orlando..since they might move to Kanasas City).

Anyways, if Portland moves, they should change the name. I know that it hasn't happened in the past, which is why we have the LA Lakers and Utah Jazz. But, it would make sense to drop the TrailBlazer name. That ways, when an expansion franschise comes up, the Blazers can come back....


Damn, this is pretty depressing. I guess they should just remember us fans in the good old days. I mean, we're some of the best fans around....

OH well. I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

perfection u diddent read the link did u


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> perfection u diddent read the link did u


Heh, nice joke hap.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay. I see now how it works.

No spamming or idiotic fake posts or personal attacks...
UNLESS you're a moderator.

4 pages of replies. Simply amazing.

On the ESPN board that post would hardly even be read. We're not so insulated there so we know a lie when we see it. When you are spoon fed all your news and views through a filter you tend to be a bit more gullible.

That said, does anyone expect this team to amount to anything presentable by November?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> On the ESPN board that post would hardly even be read. We're not so insulated there so we know a lie when we see it. When you are spoon fed all your news and views through a filter you tend to be a bit more gullible.


Then go post on the ESPN board.

**** if I (or anyone else) care.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Okay. I see now how it works.
> 
> No spamming or idiotic fake posts or personal attacks...
> UNLESS you're a moderator.


who's spamming? or making personal attacks? And who's taking advantage of their role as a mod here? 

I think you're trying to make this into something it's not. It's not because I'm a mod that I did the post, or it was "allowed". It was allowed because it was a joke, and since it was done by a well known (and dare I say, respected) poster, it's not spamming. It's not "inappropriate" either.



> 4 pages of replies. Simply amazing.


you haven't been around here long, have you? this is actually a rather small response #..



> On the ESPN board that post would hardly even be read. We're not so insulated there so we know a lie when we see it.


ever hear of a joke?


> When you are spoon fed all your news and views through a filter you tend to be a bit more gullible.


what or who is the filter? Are you implying that the site filters what is news? or that us mods do that?

because thats a pretty harsh accusation you're making here.


> That said, does anyone expect this team to amount to anything presentable by November?


Since you haven't (obviously) been paying attention to this board enough, I'll let you in on a little secret.

Mixum has constantly said that the team is either being sold, or moved, for months now. Constantly coming up with illogical reasons why, and rarely if ever, defending it.

I had just made a post, in regards to him and someone else, saying how the team wasn't being moved/sold. 

Making posts on here, trying to be funny, is common place. Sorry if thats not the case on the boards that you apparently think are better. If you found this whole thread so troublesome, or think that there is some kind of lee-way for mods only, than you can do one of the following things.

1: complain to a CM or admin with proof.
2: leave the site
3: pay closer attention and notice that we mods generally don't play favorites.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> who's spamming? or making personal attacks? And who's taking advantage of their role as a mod here?


Spamming = JDane (Gymrat's alias?) spammed ESPN board all last spring trying to hock this board.

Personal attacks = Ed O attacked me fervently in our recent disagreement over the First Amendment.

Taking advantage of their role as a mod = You, Hap. If this was L4L's thread it would have been stopped way before now.



> since it was done by a well known (and dare I say, respected) poster, it's not spamming.


So if the Pope stabs you in the eye, it's not assault, because he's the Pope?



> you haven't been around here long, have you? this is actually a rather small response #..


As a moderator, you should remember me from not only last year but from the 2 previous incarnations of this board. I remember more basketball and a lot less nonsense in the past. But the same story over at ESPN. Can't blame the posters when there's nothing to talk about. This Pash Natterson boob sure is a lame duck.



> what or who is the filter? Are you implying that the site filters what is news? or that us mods do that?


Implying is way too weak of a word. Read your job description.



> Since you haven't (obviously) been paying attention to this board enough, I'll let you in on a little secret. Mixum has constantly said that the team is either being sold, or moved, for months now. Constantly coming up with illogical reasons why, and rarely if ever, defending it.
> 
> I had just made a post, in regards to him and someone else, saying how the team wasn't being moved/sold.
> 
> ...


Or I can...
4. post my opinion right here (assuming you ALLOW me) that this is a lame thread, started with a tired, worn-out premise of a joke, that actually fooled a couple of posters, and attracted 4 pages of comments on absolutely nothing of substance.

Don't take this as a personal insult. I'm just a fairly direct kind of guy. I think it's funny that BBB posters diss the ESPN board while it goes through it's changeover. I remember when this board first came online. Pretty rough going at first. Threats of defection... 

It's not the rules and restrictions that make a good board. It's the posters and their opinions. All of them, not just the ones you agree with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> 
> 
> Spamming = JDane (Gymrat's alias?) spammed ESPN board all last spring trying to hock this board.


1: Jdane was not GymRats persona. 
2: you owe her an apology for implying she was that spaz.
3: GymRat is an *EMPLOYEE* of ESPN. Why should she SPAM a web site for the company she works for?
4: Jdane was banned from this site for such behavior as what you are describing. He was removed as a mod for such behavior.
5: Jdane was (and is) Loyalty4life. If you are at least going to make comments regarding something that happened, get the people right, and know that what he did, was not approved by this site. It was one of the reasons why he is no longer with this site.




> Personal attacks = Ed O attacked me fervently in our recent disagreement over the First Amendment.


was that in this forum? what did he say? give proof of it, and something would be done. Despite what a lot of people think, the mod forum isn't a buddy buddy system.


> Taking advantage of their role as a mod = You, Hap. If this was L4L's thread it would have been stopped way before now.


actually, no it wouldn't have. Know why? Because it doesn't violate anything. 

IT'S A ****ING JOKE. Get over it, and yourself.


> So if the Pope stabs you in the eye, it's not assault, because he's the Pope?


yah, thats a good analogy...



> As a moderator, you should remember me from not only last year but from the 2 previous incarnations of this board. I remember more basketball and a lot less nonsense in the past. But the same story over at ESPN. Can't blame the posters when there's nothing to talk about. This Pash Natterson boob sure is a lame duck.


if you don't like the way this board is going, there's always usenet. If we were forced to only talk about the Blazers, this board would probably die. Why? because that gets insanely *boring*. 

We also wouldn't get along nearly as well as we do.


> Implying is way too weak of a word. Read your job description.


provide proof.


> Or I can...
> 4. post my opinion right here (assuming you ALLOW me) that this is a lame thread, started with a tired, worn-out premise of a joke, that actually fooled a couple of posters, and attracted 4 pages of comments on absolutely nothing of substance.


and yet...you responded...twice now. 

this "allow" stuff is stupid to say. The only time I've closed down threads is when people have crossed the line and gone into personal attack mode. This is just a tired half assed way to try to make it out to seem like Ed, Tim and myself (and probably mostly me) are bad mods. Well, here's something I dare you to do.

Complain to the admins about one of us. 


> Don't take this as a personal insult. I'm just a fairly direct kind of guy. I think it's funny that BBB posters diss the ESPN board while it goes through it's changeover.


I think most of the ones who do diss it, are former espn board members. most of us, (at least the *regulars* and not relatively new members) don't really know much about the board, cept it had a great following like this one. there was some good natured ribbing from a while back, but I doubt that many of us care that much about it. And if there ARE posters who go there/went there and talked smack, well, they don't represent bbb.net, nor do they represent this forum.


> I remember when this board first came online. Pretty rough going at first. Threats of defection...
> 
> It's not the rules and restrictions that make a good board. It's the posters and their opinions. All of them, not just the ones you agree with.


show me where we've closed threads down because we disagree with them? Thats such an empty comment, it's not even funny. If I were to close down threads that I don't agree with (or like), the majority of threads here wouldn't last.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> 
> Personal attacks = Ed O attacked me fervently in our recent disagreement over the First Amendment.


btw, I went back and looked at the "attacks" that Ed made against you. I couldn't find one. And unless Ed is really swift with his edit key, there wasn't any.

And on top of that, I wasn't even in the state to do anything about that ANYWAY.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 5: Jdane was (and is) Loyalty4life.


Holy crumpets, are all the posters on this board actually L4L? If so I have some very serious self-identity issues to deal with.

barfo


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry Hap, but you are pretty full of yourself!

Wouldn't you say that making a post that is some what mocking of Mixum is not in good taste. Your job as a mod is to keep people in line, and make sure that they are posting according to the agreement on this website, not make fun of other posters because you don't agree with them. Most mods are hiddin on the majority of the forums on the internet. Nobody knows who they are. They don't fraternize unless it is under their username and they only post as a mod when information needs to be passed down or business needs to be taken care of.

Also, your little quote in the locked thread about banning IP's is really kind of funny. It is really easy to spoof an IP. There are many programs that anyone can use on the internet to anonomize themselves. Also, without a static IP this site is gonna be hard pressed to ban someone as their IP will change weekly, sometimes every 3 days.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> Wouldn't you say that making a post that is some what mocking of Mixum is not in good taste. Your job as a mod is to keep people in line, and make sure that they are posting according to the agreement on this website, not make fun of other posters because you don't agree with them. Most mods are hiddin on the majority of the forums on the internet. Nobody knows who they are. They don't fraternize unless it is under their username and they only post as a mod when information needs to be passed down or business needs to be taken care of.


Well, it's different here. Here the mods walk among us as mortals. 

It's really pretty easy to tell when a mod is acting as a mod vs. when a mod is acting as a regular poster, as long as you don't assume every post from them is an official action. 

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> 1: Jdane was not GymRats persona.
> 2: you owe her an apology for implying she was that spaz.
> 3: GymRat is an *EMPLOYEE* of ESPN. Why should she SPAM a web site for the company she works for?
> 4: Jdane was banned from this site for such behavior as what you are describing. He was removed as a mod for such behavior.
> 5: Jdane was (and is) Loyalty4life. If you are at least going to make comments regarding something that happened, get the people right, and know that what he did, was not approved by this site. It was one of the reasons why he is no longer with this site.


Note the ? after the words "Gymrats persona?". I was asking, not telling. Apologies to Gymrat are hereby offered. I knew back then but couldn't recall now that it was L4L. A BBB moderator at the time, I believe. It went on for months unchecked. It was not good PR for this board and built up quite a bit of resentment toward BBB.



> This is just a tired half assed way to try to make it out to seem like Ed, Tim and myself (and probably mostly me) are bad mods.


On the contrary. It's just a tired half assed way to point out that Ed, Tim and yourself are mods, and that's bad.

Any censorship of speech and thought is inherently evil, and in The United States of America, it is treasonous.



> Well, here's something I dare you to do. Complain to the admins about one of us.


You misunderstand my point of view. Aside from that sounding like something out of grade school, I've never been a snitch.

I don't run for mommy when opinions differ and ideas clash. I revel in the torrent and storm of conversation and debate. Sticks and stones and all that. I thoroughly enjoyed jousting with Ed O. He got his dander up and let loose. Bring it on. Freedom of opinion and the sharing of views. This is what makes great things happen in this world. You need to lighten up.

Nobody here needs to be protected from anybody. It's the internet, it's not even real.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

blah blah blah blah blah... who cares?!?!

seriously, what is the point of an internet forum argument?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> 
> Any censorship of speech and thought is inherently evil, and in The United States of America, it is treasonous.


welcome to the world wide web, and not the United State of America.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> Sorry Hap, but you are pretty full of yourself!


yah..I'm full of myself. 



> Wouldn't you say that making a post that is some what mocking of Mixum is not in good taste.


actually no, because I'm Hap the Blazer fan first, and Hap the Mod 2nd. It wasn't done in poor taste. It wasn't full of obscenities. It wasn't talking about porn, illegal matters, or promoting another web site that competes with this one. 

It was a joke, that apparently only 3 people didn't find funny.



> Your job as a mod is to keep people in line, and make sure that they are posting according to the agreement on this website, not make fun of other posters because you don't agree with them.


again with the "agree with them" routine. 

Look, If you want to act as tho this one post was par for the course on my modding skills, than so be it. But don't act as tho I'm some police state mod here. This forum has one of the easiest going mods there is on the site (of the mods who actually pay attention). 

None of us mods think we're better than anyone else because we're mods (altho Ed O just thinks he's better than us period). There are rules that we have to follow as posters here, and as mods, the three of us give you guys a *LOT* of lee-way. 

I've said this before..if you don't like the way I mod, then *REPORT* me. If it's such an obvious violation of mod requirements, the admins will either tell me to straighten up, or they'll remove me as a mod. And if they remove me as a mod, so be it. 



> Most mods are hiddin on the majority of the forums on the internet.


wait, so I'm just supposed to be a lurker because I'm a mod? Yah right. Part of the reason I was selected as a mod was BECAUSE I'm well known on the site. So now I'm supposed to just be hidden and not post anymore? I'm not supposed to voice my opinions or have a little fun? 

There's something that some people don't seem to understand. In the Blazers forum (and some others too), we really police ourselves. We know each other, and we respect each other. There are a lot of posters who have different opinions than I do, but I still respect them. 



> Nobody knows who they are. They don't fraternize unless it is under their username and they only post as a mod when information needs to be passed down or business needs to be taken care of.


first off, I find this highly doubtful. Minstrei, in ebb, is a regular poster. Petey as a Com Mod, is a regular poster. This is just a silly premis. 

We do things differently in the Blazers forum, and if people don't like that, they can either go away, complain, or just deal with the fact that we already know what we're doing and we're ok with it. 


> Also, your little quote in the locked thread about banning IP's is really kind of funny. It is really easy to spoof an IP. There are many programs that anyone can use on the internet to anonomize themselves. Also, without a static IP this site is gonna be hard pressed to ban someone as their IP will change weekly, sometimes every 3 days.


hyuck, garsh! I better let big brother (the admins) know about that!


Bottom line: as arrogant as this sounds, Ed, myself and ABM are not really going to change the way we mod. Why? Because the vast majority (and the Hap means, _vast_ majority) like the way we handle things. Are we perfect? no, and we don't act like we are. But neither are the posters here. We have a cohesive relationship with 95% of the posters here, who understand and respect the rules that are set up for this (and every) forum. There is just a small minority of posters who occasionally will trump out complaints that we're power hungry, we censor like mad, and we're full of ourselves, but provide no proof. 

I do find if awful funny that after the posts regarding l4l came out, the attack the mod movement intensified.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 1: Jdane was not GymRats persona.
> ...


I'll second that. Jdane = L4L




> I think most of the ones who do diss it, are former espn board members. most of us, (at least the *regulars* and not relatively new members) don't really know much about the board, cept it had a great following like this one. there was some good natured ribbing from a while back, but I doubt that many of us care that much about it. And if there ARE posters who go there/went there and talked smack, well, they don't represent bbb.net, nor do they represent this forum.


I'll agree with that. All of the smack about the new ESPN board format is from ex-ESPNers. The format was an issue, but I think all the CRAP(spam, trolls) was also the last straw for a lot of us. I've browsed the bbb.net board since last year and the only thing that's been said on here in respect to the ESPN board was regular competition ribbing with the prediction game, etc. Honestly, there was probably more spack about this board over on the ESPN board.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Any censorship of speech and thought is inherently evil, and in The United States of America, it is treasonous.



Well, don't join the military then. Your speech is censored there.

BTW, the way people use their freedom of speech can be treasonous as well...

Just remember, you do have freedom of choice, speech, etc.. But when YOU CHOOSE to sign up for a club, membership, etc, you are AGREEING to there rules. If you like them, stay.. If you don't, leave.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Closing this. As Hap pointed out, discussions of moderators and policies should be done in Private Messaging.

Thanks,

Ed O.


----------

